# changing background color of textarea in dreamweaver mx



## weeddemon (Feb 13, 2005)

How do i change the background color of a textarea field in Dreamweaver?


----------



## webdiva (Dec 31, 2004)

add style="background-color: #color you want here"

and use the above for other examples as to chaning the font color too.


----------

